# Eggs



## Jada (Oct 11, 2013)

So ive been incorporating eggs in my diet alot and I really just eat the whites till POB and DF said EAT THE WHOLE FUKN EGG! so now my ? Is how many whole eggs can I eat? Reason I ask because ive been told from my mom and friends dont eat too many cuz of cholesterol.  Is that just bro secience that ive been listening too.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 11, 2013)

Good luck getting a straight answer on this.  Main stream medicine has changed their opinion on this a few times.  Some days they're bad, some days they're OK.  I'm on a statin for high cholesterol and I've talked to my Doc about this a few times.  He says they definitely do raise cholesterol, but they raise LDL and HDL both, and it's the ratio of the two that's the bigger concern, not just the total amount and to not worry about it too much, but when I told him I ate 3 or 4 a day, he told me I should be eating that many a week.  I'm interested to see what everyone else says, but I would say if your cholesterol is good, eat all you want, and see what happens on your next blood test.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

I eat farm eggs, not store eggs. Way better, it takes me 6 to make my omelette. Love Eggs......


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

True farm eggs are much better for you and have more protein. I am going to write a book in January on Eggs. HAHA


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was eating 6 whole eggs at certain meals during the day. My diet has changed so I get a few days a week where I eat 2 whole eggs but I eat the shit out of egg whites. Egg yolks have good fats in them. You need good fats to grow. But also too much of a good thing can be bad. I guess it all depends on your goals at this point. If you're all out bulking, eat the shit out of em. If you're clean bulking, stick to a few a day but mix other good fats like avocado, EVOO, almonds, natty PB, in with every meal. If you're cutting, stick to just a few meals with good fats a day. This is sort of what my nutritionist has me doing now along with carb cycling and I'm ****ing peeled and shredded.


----------



## Jada (Oct 11, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Good luck getting a straight answer on this.  Main stream medicine has changed their opinion on this a few times.  Some days they're bad, some days they're OK.  I'm on a statin for high cholesterol and I've talked to my Doc about this a few times.  He says they definitely do raise cholesterol, but they raise LDL and HDL both, and it's the ratio of the two that's the bigger concern, not just the total amount and to not worry about it too much, but when I told him I ate 3 or 4 a day, he told me I should be eating that many a week.  I'm interested to see what everyone else says, but I would say if your cholesterol is good, eat all you want, and see what happens on your next blood test.



Thanks for the reply,  ive never had issues with my cholesterol but rather play it self so ill ease up a bit just incase but blood work will tell me if its doing me hard so ill know soon enough.


luckyduck said:


> I eat farm eggs, not store eggs. Way better, it takes me 6 to make my omelette. Love Eggs......



I buy mine from bj's  5dozen for 7$


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

You are getting ripped i get them from there for $5 for 5 dozen. No really that is a great deal. Man i need a hook up like that. CHeap!!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 11, 2013)

did colt say peeled and shredded?


pics!


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 11, 2013)

CHOLESTEROL IS NOT THE CAUSE OF HEART DISEASE, ARTHEROSCLEROSIS, ET AL

It ONLY correlated with such

In fact, docs are now starting to think CHOLESTEROL=ANTIOXIDANT TO PROTECT HEART/VESSELS

I have studies if needed
CHOLESTEROL=FIRST STEP IN STEROID SYNTHESIS!!

Sorry im so tired of egg white/cholesterol bullshit

The worst thing for a human is sugar and processed/non-home made carbs


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 11, 2013)

Calories is ALL that matter

Not if its fat, a carb, or whatever bullshit


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2013)

Yolks contain more than 90% of the nutrients in the egg. When you eat a food that contains a high amount of dietary cholesterol such as eggs, your body down regulates its internal production of cholesterol to balance things out.

Eating whole eggs actually raises your good cholesterol to a much higher degree than LDL cholesterol therefore improving your overall cholesterol ratio and blood chemistry.

Now this may come to a surprise to many of you. High cholesterol is not a disease! Heart disease is a disease ! Our bodies need cholesterol to survive. What's causing heart disease and other related illnesses is not high cholesterol, its INFLAMATION!  That's where the danger is.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 11, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Good luck getting a straight answer on this.  Main stream medicine has changed their opinion on this a few times.  Some days they're bad, some days they're OK.  I'm on a statin for high cholesterol and I've talked to my Doc about this a few times.  He says they definitely do raise cholesterol, but they raise LDL and HDL both, and it's the ratio of the two that's the bigger concern, not just the total amount and to not worry about it too much, but when I told him I ate 3 or 4 a day, he told me I should be eating that many a week.  I'm interested to see what everyone else says, but I would say if your cholesterol is good, eat all you want, and see what happens on your next blood test.



Dont get me started on this...

People NEVER ask WHY?? concerning the "bad" LDL

THERE IS NO INHERIT BAD/GOOD in food...LOL

Why is LDL high when we juice?

IT SHUTTLES CHOLESTEROL TO MUSCLES..we need MORE LDL to grow big/lose fat

Its all bullshit and no one, not even docs, do homework and just parrots/listen to what theyve been told

Hell, i have YET to meet ONE damn doctor that even knows of ApoA-1 Milano mutation

Those people have horrible hdl levels and are remarkably healthy

I hate docs/people for making a NARROW ass view on physiology

/nerd rant


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 11, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> CHOLESTEROL IS NOT THE CAUSE OF HEART DISEASE, ARTHEROSCLEROSIS, ET AL
> 
> It ONLY correlated with such
> 
> ...



I would actually be interested in seeing those studies if you have them saved somewhere. Not challenging you, I just like to read


----------



## DF (Oct 11, 2013)

Just eat the Fkn Egg Jada.

For those that like research & shit..... you can take a look at this study results for what it's worth.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167527304001391

As a bonus You can buy this article for $35.

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/75/6/1084.abstract


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I would actually be interested in seeing those studies if you have them saved somewhere. Not challenging you, I just like to read



I have information at home regarding heart disease and inflammation being the real evil , not cholesterol. You'll have to wait till later tonight though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I was eating 6 whole eggs at certain meals during the day. My diet has changed so I get a few days a week where I eat 2 whole eggs but I eat the shit out of egg whites. Egg yolks have good fats in them. You need good fats to grow. But also too much of a good thing can be bad. I guess it all depends on your goals at this point. If you're all out bulking, eat the shit out of em. If you're clean bulking, stick to a few a day but mix other good fats like avocado, EVOO, almonds, natty PB, in with every meal. If you're cutting, stick to just a few meals with good fats a day. This is sort of what my nutritionist has me doing now along with carb cycling and I'm ****ing peeled and shredded.



Here's some good, practical advice. Well said, Colt.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 11, 2013)

Looking way too far into it in my opinion...
I eat 6 whole eggs every morning with breakfast

In my opinion it's much healthier than eating breakfast from McDonalds or that microwavable shit. Without even looking into the facts of your "concern" 
The lifestyle we live is much healthier than the typical obese American eating off the dollar menu.

Every single day...meet your macros! Whether its in 7 meals or 3...egg whites or whole eggs...your total daily macros is all you need to be worried about.

Mine switches depending on the diet...sometimes I eat 5 egg whites and 2 whole eggs because I get the rest of my fats throughout the day.

Macros! Macros! Macros! Lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 11, 2013)

Ussually eat 1 meal/day where protein comes from just eggs --> 3 whole eggs & 3 egg whites (~30grams protein & ~300 calories)...has nothing to do with concern for cholesterol, it's what fits with my macros / overall calorie intake goals


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2013)

I understand what You guys are saying, Frank and Lupi but part of the question was about the fear of eating yolks regarding cholesterol and whether it was bro science or not.  I believe yes, it's bro science.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 11, 2013)

I would take down 4 whole eggs in the morning 2 hb eggs mid morning and 2 hb eggs at lunch during bulk never had any cholesterol problems.. 

I am pretty sure you can eat them till your heart is content .. cheap and ez


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2013)

Jada said:


> So ive been incorporating eggs in my diet alot and I really just eat the whites till POB and DF said EAT THE WHOLE FUKN EGG! so now my ? Is how many whole eggs can I eat? Reason I ask because ive been told from my mom and friends dont eat too many cuz of cholesterol.  Is that just bro secience that ive been listening too.



cholesterol isn't broscience... It's just complete crap nonsense. The idea that cholesterol is bad for you was "evidence based." Cardiologists see heart attack patient. Find high levels of plaque in the artery. Plaque (the name for scar tissue in your arteries) is part of a healing process undertaken by cholesterol.  Therefore - cholesterol is bad for you because it causes plaque.

No.

Cholesterol isn't the bad guy. Inflammation is. Without inflammation, the cholesterol doesn't create plaque. What causes the inflammation? Carb abuse, stress and anxiety... Other things. 

Cholesterol is necessary. Especially for men. Just eat the yolks. I eat 7 to 8 eggs per day.  Sometimes more if I have a few for a snack.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 11, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I have information at home regarding heart disease and inflammation being the real evil , not cholesterol. You'll have to wait till later tonight though.



I always thought high cholesterol caused plaque buildup, which led to heart disease. I GUESS I can wait though


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> cholesterol isn't broscience... It's just complete crap nonsense. The idea that cholesterol is bad for you was "evidence based." Cardiologists see heart attack patient. Find high levels of plaque in the artery. Plaque (the name for scar tissue in your arteries) is part of a healing process undertaken by cholesterol.  Therefore - cholesterol is bad for you because it causes plaque.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



What's considered "carb abuse" though? I think everyone the bodybuilding community would be guilty of that to an extent given the amount of calories we all consume.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> What's considered "carb abuse" though? I think everyone the bodybuilding community would be guilty of that to an extent given the amount of calories we all consume.



My diet = carb abuse lol

I would say things like soda which provide no benefit but contain tons of sugar would be a good example.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2013)

http://myscienceacademy.org/2012/08...eaks-out-on-what-really-causes-heart-disease/


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> My diet = carb abuse lol
> 
> I would say things like soda which provide no benefit but contain tons of sugar would be a good example.



Lol I'm probably  in the same boat. Ice cream, poptarts, cereal, etc. I think I usually end the day ~400g and I'm a small guy.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2013)

The link is there for you CPT. Enjoy the read and and the rest of the links on there that you might find interesting.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 11, 2013)

Seeker said:


> The link is there for you CPT. Enjoy the read and and the rest of the links on there that you might find interesting.



Thanks bud. Repped.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 11, 2013)

Jada said:


> I buy mine from bj's  5dozen for 7$



I was doing the same thing from Wal Fart. Once I found the case of egg whites at Sam's, it made life a lot easier.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 11, 2013)

Personally, I think Colt nailed it. Too much of anything is usally bad.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 11, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> knows of ApoA-1 Milano mutation



I actually think I saw a special on this. Did a scientist discover this mutation in a tiny village in Italy? What they found was that they were able to genetically trace this mutation back to one man, and he and his relatives are not susceptible to high Cholesterol. In fact, one pharmaceutical company has the cure to high cholesterol due to this scientist's work but refuse to release it because of the cholesterol drugs they currently have on the market.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 11, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> sometimes I eat 5 egg whites and 2 whole eggs



I started adding 2 whole eggs to my eggs whites just to give it a little more flavor.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 11, 2013)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I started adding 2 whole eggs to my eggs whites just to give it a little more flavor.



5 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, and 1/2tbs of olive oil for cooking


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 11, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I would actually be interested in seeing those studies if you have them saved somewhere. Not challenging you, I just like to read



Here's a starter:

*Another cholesterol hypothesis: cholesterol as antioxidant.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1937129



> ...Current emphasis on cholesterol as agency if not cause of human atherosclerosis and subsequent cardiovascular disease ignores the essentiality of cholesterol in life processes. Additionally ignored is the ubiquitous presence of low levels of oxidized cholesterol derivatives (oxysterols) in human blood and select tissues..





> ...Whether cholesterol, oxysterols, oxidized lipoproteins, or oxidants in blood, singly or in concert, cause or exacerbate human atherosclerosis remains to be understood.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 12, 2013)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I actually think I saw a special on this. Did a scientist discover this mutation in a tiny village in Italy? What they found was that they were able to genetically trace this mutation back to one man, and he and his relatives are not susceptible to high Cholesterol. In fact, one pharmaceutical company has the cure to high cholesterol due to this scientist's work but refuse to release it because of the cholesterol drugs they currently have on the market.



Don't know if the refusal of release part is true, but you are right

Check into antisense inhibitors of Apolipoprotein B medicines/research...far far better than statins


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is a snippet of a book on cholesterol:

TheCholesterolMyth.pdf (25 KB) (tiny snippet of book)
https://mega.co.nz/#!34JwmS4A!fbV9nCPNzNgK41F1ciwYADp6X0MYqFnqT-8kgVBEzlc


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 12, 2013)

In healthy individuals, cholesterol intake from food does not casue high cholesterol. The body senses this and decreases production of cholesterol to compensate.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 12, 2013)

**** all the bad shit you heard about eggs! at my best, a few years back before my surgeries, i was drinking 3 dozen eggs a day with 1 cup of raw oatmeal in my blender and never felt better or healthier! and I weighed in at a very decent 238lbs.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 12, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> 5 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, and 1/2tbs of olive oil for cooking



You should try coconut oil for cooking . I like it better.


I'm sticking with muscle egg. Its easier


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2013)

his mommy told him not to eat the egg lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2013)

i eat eggs every fukin day and i love them ..7 white 3 whole bitches


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> You should try coconut oil for cooking . I like it better.
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with muscle egg. Its easier



I hate the taste of coconut in EVERYTHING. Do you find cooking in coconut oil leaves that taste in the food or not?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I hate the taste of coconut in EVERYTHING. Do you find cooking in coconut oil leaves that taste in the food or not?


i love cooking with coconut oil makes everything taste great.try cookin tilapia in cocnut oil then talk to me about taste..I also love coconut asparagus use it man its good healthy fats


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2013)

Eat 4-6 raws every morning. Sometimes I eat all the yolks. sometimes I pour them off.   Eating them raw leave my belly more room for more food.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i love cooking with coconut oil makes everything taste great.try cookin tilapia in cocnut oil then talk to me about taste..I also love coconut asparagus use it man its good healthy fats



Just got a jug of this stuff... Everything has a slight coconut taste but i think i like it... Eggs be yummy in it!


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 12, 2013)

All you folks eatin raw eggs-

You do realize you DO NOT UTILIZE all the protein??

HEAT=DENATURES PROTEINS, ALLOW FOR DIGESTING

In fact the use of fire and denaturing proteins in meat is what is believed led to bigger brain in homo species


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i love cooking with coconut oil makes everything taste great.try cookin tilapia in cocnut oil then talk to me about taste..I also love coconut asparagus use it man its good healthy fats



I've used different oils for cooking tilapia but I really truly despise anything with the taste of coconut. If it's extremely weak tasting and covered up by other spices or whatever I might give it a try but if the taste is overpowering I'd rather save my time and money lol. All fats besides artificial transfats serve a purpose and I make sure to get plenty of them so it's more about variety than essentials for me. Thanks for the answer brother


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 12, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I hate the taste of coconut in EVERYTHING. Do you find cooking in coconut oil leaves that taste in the food or not?



It doesn't really taste like coconut. I will say that the extra virgin stuff from nutivia is the best I have ever had. 
2 tbs with 1 cup egg whites
1 tbs in my caramel flavor coffee.


----------



## goesto11 (Oct 13, 2013)

a yolk is a terrible thing to waste


----------

